# Broke myself, foo!



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

So one month ago in Utah I'm at Solitude and on my brand new board. The very first run down the mountain I lose my heel edge and take one of the hardest falls I've ever had. Totally out of nowhere - not expecting it, BAM.

It hurt BAD. Landed on my tailbone and shoulder and I couldn't get up for a few minutes. Took me about an hour to feel comfortable again on the mountain, but I was aching on my left side for sure. After lunch I decided to call it quits. That night before dinner, I couldn't lift my left arm up to the table at dinner. SO sore. Popped some Advil to be ready for the next day on the mountain. Which I did. And a full day again the next day. When you live in Texas and travel to Utah for a snowboarding trip - you GO. Hurt arm or not. I was a bit more slow and careful, but I totally enjoyed full days at Park City and then Snowbird. I love my new board but apparently needed to get a couple runs on it.

So I get home and my arm is not getting better. After taking Advil for two weeks I decide to go see a doc, who orders an x-ray and then tells me not only did I dislocate my shoulder when I hit the ground, I also broke the shoulder socket and some tendons!!! So then I went to have an MRI and see a surgeon who is going to fix my shoulder next month. First time I've ever needed surgery for anything.

Two years ago I broke my rib while snowboarding. That was the first bone I ever broke in my life. Now this. I love the mountain but maybe it doesn't like me too much!!! Getting older blows.

Doc says I should be back to the gym in three months - no problem being ready for next snowboarding season.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Ouch. Hope you get better soon man...I use crash pad pants on icy day, but you must have fall really hard!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I use pads every time I ride :laugh:

That is some nasty injuries, ouch, heal fast

-Slyder


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck with the recovery! There really isn't any sport that doesn't involve the possibility of an injury. The more exciting the sport, the worse the injury.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

earl_je said:


> Good luck with the recovery! There really isn't any sport that doesn't involve the possibility of an injury. The more exciting the sport, the worse the injury.


Yeah, thanks all. I wear hip/tailbone pads and a helmet, but they didn't seem to help this time. Just fell exactly the right way.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

Surgery was 10 days ago. Gotta wear a sling for 6 weeks and go to physical therapy twice a week for three months. Good news is that I should be back to normal before this winter!

So now I understand exactly what I broke. Turns out when I hit the ground, I dislocated my shoulder. When the ball popped out of the socket, I broke off part of the socket bone. I also tore off some of the cartiledge on the ball. Broken glenoid and torn labrum. Surgeon repaired both of those things.

Showed up at the hospital, changed and they wheeled me in to get drugs. First came the IV, then came the nerve block. By the time they were doing the nerve block, I was pretty out of it from the meds. Don't really remember much after the nerve block room - just waking up after the surgery was over. Arm in a sling with a cooling pad on my shoulder. The next 48 hours was mostly sitting still, taking meds (vicodin and toradol). By the third day I wasn't taking the meds as often and by day five I stopped taking medicine completely. Today is day ten and I haven't had any drugs for five days, my surgery scars are almost completely healed and I feel pretty much normal. Just can't take me arm out of the sling till the repairs heal up. 

Already done two physical therapy sessions where the doc takes off the sling and moves my arm around a little. It doesn't hurt at all, but we've moving it just a tiny bit right now. My arm can hang straight down or I can lift it straight in front of me, parallel to the floor. But I can't use the muscles in my arm yet - I have to lift my left arm using my right! Each week we'll take it a little further, getting back range of motion. Strength building will start three months after the surgery - that's when I have no more limitations. Back to the gym, back to playing golf, and most importantly - back to snowboarding this winter!


----------



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like what happened to my shoulder from football. It's a pretty easy surgery, although, mine was supposed to be 45 minutes, but ended up being 4.5 hours. Just make sure you do your physical therapy exercises when its time.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

The surgery to fix a glenoid fracture is usually difficult surgery since the bone is thin in that area but they can be repaired very well. Physical therapy is important and will help you regain strength and shoulder range of motion. Just curious - did you have your surgery in Houston? There are some great orthopedic surgeons there and at UT Southwestern/Houston. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Yes - surgery in Houston. Used Dr. Lintner - apparently the doc that works some of the Astros players shoulders. Completed 6 Pysical Therapy appts so far and will go twice a week for three months. Can't complain about a single part of the process so far - it's been as easy as I could have wished and as painless as I could have hoped.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

That is good that you started physical therapy already. Usually when you start early you can regain much more shoulder motion and strength. It is also a good sign you are not experiencing a lot of pain during therapy. The surgery was probably very good or you have a high pain tolerance - most likely both. I hope your shoulder heals great. Good luck


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm glad that the surgery went well and you'll be ready for the upcoming season.


----------

